# Finally,  a WW1 flight sim that's worth flying!



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2010)

This sim was released in 2009.  It requires 1.3GBs of updates to take it to this stage.  It is the most realistic WW1 flying sim ever made,  and requires a powerhouse of a computer to run it at max settings.  I am not able to yet.  Here are some screenies:


















Check http://riseofflight.com/en


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 27, 2010)

looks interesting i suppose but something about paying an extra ~$50 for planes is a little repulsive


----------



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2010)

It's worth it.  They are continually updating it,  and releasing new planes for it according to the users wishes.  I stayed away from it because of the buying planes thing.  I am now a full advocate of the game,  it's worth every penny.  The level of realism,  and video quality is bar none.  I'll have to post some screenies of a multi dog fight.  In the full realism servers,  you actually have to use a blip switch for the throttle on n17s ect.  Trackir is required for this game,  no other way to fly it.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> *It's worth it*.  They are continually updating it,  and releasing new planes for it according to the users wishes.  I stayed away from it because of the buying planes thing.  I am now a full advocate of the game,  it's worth every penny.  The level of realism,  and video quality is bar none.  I'll have to post some screenies of a multi dog fight.  In the full realism servers,  you actually have to use a blip switch for the throttle on n17s ect.  Trackir is required for this game,  no other way to fly it.



Ok, don't exaggerate, no reasonable person would say that paying 8USD for some bits that equal to a plane in a game is worth it hehe lol.  I just threw up in my mouth a little  (no vomiting smiles so this green one will have to do)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 27, 2010)

Monopoly on a smaller scale


----------



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2010)

You show me something else that even comes close.  Anything.  I'm waiting!
Also,  don't be so darn cheap..  look what those morons pay for warcraft,  and 
that game is pointless!  If you like WW1 flying,  if you like realistic,  this is it.
I live at half the poverty level in Canada,  I still pay for this.  If you don't think 
it's worth it,  then it's just a waste for you,  don't bother.  Go play some more
BF2 or something!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry I dissed the warcraft guys,  just trying to make a point......


----------



## johnspack (Jun 29, 2010)

Right now,  on sale,  all 17 planes for $78 including the game.  http://riseofflight.com/en/store/planes


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 29, 2010)

Seems interesting and promising.
I will try as soon as I get a new GPU.

Now, about your arguments. Have you ever piloted a biplane?
If not, it isn't proper of you to claim it as the most realistic WW1 simulator ever (to date would be more adequate), in fact, it's hard enough to simulate a monoplane as is, with the numerous variations of designs existing, let alone a biplane. Also, in order to be a World War I simulator, "pilots" should have extensive training into dogfight maneuvers for biplanes, that are very different from WW2 fighters and harder. Otherwise those dogfights would be silly and not accurate.
I'm saying all this not forgetting that maneuvering a biplane, with the exception of flying level or banked turns, is not for amateurs.

About the other comments, if you recall the FS series, there are independent developers releasing airplanes that are not in the main simulator. Those also cost cash, more that these cost. You can always not buy them, it's up to you.
BTW, I am aware of releasing data in a physical format is more expensive than digital and that FS has more planes by default than this game.

Hope they release FIATs and Grummans in the meantime!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2010)

For a reply,  I have flown RB3D for over 7 years,  we have a version called Redux,  that was researched by a german expert for over 6 years,  so yes,  I understand WW1 plane physics.  ROF simulates WW1 planes perfectly,  you should try a Sopwith Camel,  and feel how it pulls when you are taking off.  Rotary engines had a lot of torque!  When you fly through clouds in this this sim,  you see raindrops tearing across your goggles.  Not even IL2 can reproduce the graphics this sim can do.  All of the maps in this game are based on actual WW1 events,  and reproduced to the smallest detail.  Again,  this game is not for the masses,  but for true WW1 aficionados.
A site with more screenies:  http://rnas.hostei.com/forums/index.php?topic=2943.0


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2010)

Aircraft were used almost exclusively for recon in WWI.  That's why there are so few games focused on them.  The aircraft were very crude/fragile and couldn't take much abuse.  WWII, on the hand, aircraft made battleships obselete, 'nuff said.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 21, 2010)

johnspack said:


> It's worth it.  They are continually updating it,  and releasing new planes for it according to the users wishes.  I stayed away from it because of the buying planes thing.  I am now a full advocate of the game,  it's worth every penny.  The level of realism,  and video quality is bar none.  I'll have to post some screenies of a multi dog fight.  In the full realism servers,  you actually have to use a blip switch for the throttle on n17s ect.  Trackir is required for this game,  no other way to fly it.





douglatins said:


> Ok, don't exaggerate, no reasonable person would say that paying 8USD for some bits that equal to a plane in a game is worth it hehe lol.  I just threw up in my mouth a little  (no vomiting smiles so this green one will have to do)



I consider myself a reasonable person and can honestly say that i see nothing wrong with paying $8 USD for a plane in an online game. If the game is THAT good...I don't mind a small investment.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2010)

It is worth it.  And they have sales and bundle deals too.  Last month they had a short sale at $2.95 a plane.  And the fragility ect is what makes WW1 planes so fun to fly,  you had to master the plane,  and each one was different.  And no,  they did not just do recon.  Why would they build 2 seat bombers,  and gigantic bomber monstrosities like the Gotha.  Ever seen a Camel?  It's made for one thing.  To fight.  Getting an enemies six between your twin guns is the most beautiful thing!  In WW1 they had things called furballs.  Multiple allied and hun fighters turning with each other in an acrobatic ballet of death.  I'm sorry,  I like IL2 and all,  but this is where aerial warfare began.  This game is artistically done,  it is a highly researched game, it is a very accurate portrayal of WW1 plane FM/DM, it is continuously updated,  new planes will be added according to users wishes.  It requires a powerhouse of a gaming computer to run,  but it is a SIM,  like fsx,  which I still can't run at all maxxed settings.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2010)

Their bombs were only about 5-10 pounds each thrown overboard by the co-pilot.  They never hit where they were needed and weren't big enough to pose any serious danger.

They were giant because they needed a big airfoil to compensate for their weak engines.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2010)

They used on the single and 2 seat bombers,  cooper bombs,  20-25lbs.  The Gothas and big bombers could throw 100 pound bombs.  There were even bigger bombs:  http://plans.aerofred.com/img64581.htm
Cooper bombs:  http://www.wwi-models.org/Photos/Various/Bombs-brit/Cooper/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cooper_Bomb_25lb_01.jpg
Do some research before you diss what you don't know.
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Gotha_G.IV
http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=322


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2010)

They were still ineffective.  It took hundreds of thousands of pounds worth of bombs to change the course of the war in WWII.  Aircraft, for the most part, were only a side note in WWI.  They only did recon and harrassed supply lines.  That's about it.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2010)

Well,  cmon in to a ROF server,  I guarantee there is a lot more going on than that!  That will be my Camel on your six shooting you into the ground!


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 22, 2010)

I looked into this game last night and I have to admit it looks great. i watched about 8 videos of the gameplay movies and even though I have not played it; it looks better than most if not all other flight sim games I have seen / played.

I just might have to dust off my joystick and give this game a whirl. There is a demo too if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes,  you can sign up on the site,  and get a free demo account,  where you can dl the game and run it for 14 days,  both sp and mp modes.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool. I'll do that.

Just need to locate my joystick and old webcam so I can set up some track IR style head tracking...


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes,  freetrack is verified as working with this.  One of my squad members uses it,  working perfectly.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 24, 2010)

Showing the 4 20lb cooper bombs strapped my my Camel's belly:






Camel ready for takeoff:


----------



## johnspack (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll  be coming up with more screenshots soon,  without icons or subtitles.  Most pilots in ROF prefer all aids off.  This means having to for instance,  watch not to over rev the engine when you dive,  you can blow it up.  Also,  the bomb indicator is gone.  Just you and your plane, now set fuel mixture,  set radiator flaps,  set throttle,  and press the magneto switch!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 31, 2010)

For now,  a bunch of screenies I took,  in this thread:  http://rnas.hostei.com/forums/index.php?topic=2943.0


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 31, 2010)

I just dl'd the demo figure hell ill try it, if I like it sweet, if not cool


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 31, 2010)

ok dl'ed graphics look nice, BUT how the hell to you get the damn engine to start man?? it says press "e" well I do that the propeller spins then stopps!! WTF i sat there for 30 min trying to figure it out


----------

